# Revista nueva electronica numero 34 año 1986



## jomavise (Abr 11, 2018)

Buenas tardes-

Estoy buscando el nº de la revista nueva electronica del año 1986 numero 34 , concretamente lo relacionado con el artículo "reclamo para peces ". si alguien puede 


enviarmelo o compartir el articulo , lo agradeceria. 

muchas gracias, saludos

jesus ojeda

c


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

@jomavise, tengo esa revista pero estoy lejos de casa, te paso el artículo en cuestión de la versión italiana, ni bien pueda te subo la revista española


----------



## jomavise (Abr 11, 2018)

Ok, te lo agradezco mucho, gracias.

Cuando puedas me pasas la version española del artículo, muchas gracias



pandacba dijo:


> @jomavise, tengo esa revista pero estoy lejos de casa, te paso el artículo en cuestión de la versión italiana, ni bien pueda te subo la revista española


Hola, buenas tardes,

encontraste la revista en español? al menos el artículo.  muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## a.martin (Dic 14, 2020)

Buenos días, he leído que se busca completar colecciones de revista española de electrónica.
Tengo todos los números desde abril de 1960 hasta abril de 1986 en muy buen estado.
Espero ayudar a los interesados, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola , te ofreces a escanearlos y subirlos cómo aporte ?¿


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2020)

Hola a todos , convengamos que 26 años initerruptos de revistas es un numero demasiado para si escanear !
Quizaz lo indice de contenido de cada revista para una analise inicial ya serias sinplesmente bárbaro !
!Muchisimas gracias Don a.martin por tan gran amabilidad en oferecer esa prestimosa ayuda de valor inestimable !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 14, 2020)

Si no son todas las revistas, al menos el índice de cada uno para saber el contenido.

Yo busco una que tenia una alarma con 9 sensores, y podias saber cuál sensor se activo, y todo conectado con 3 cables, pero no recuerdo de qué revista era


----------

